# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Trong cập nhật khách sạn và tour tuần này, Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một loạt ưu đãi khach sạn hấp dẫn ở các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như Cát Bà, Vũng Tàu, Huế, Đà Lạt.. Tiếp theo, cùng khám phá thế giới nhỏ, đa sắc màu ở thị trấn La Boca thuộc thủ đô Buenos Aires, Argentina. Hành trình tour sẽ đưa ta đến con đường Di sản Miền Trung, Cửa Lò - Hòn Ngư, Yangon - Bago (Myanma) và đến Nam Phi để thưởng thức ly cafe nóng và ngắm nhìn Cape Town - một trong mười thành phố đẹp nhất thế giới từ trên cao. Còn do dự gì nữa mà không... 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Cát Bà Island Resort & Spa, Cát Bà - “Summer Explorer”*

Giá: 2.600.000++ VND/ Gia đình (với 2 người lớn và 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Twin Ocean View, với 2 giường đôi (không kê thêm Extra Bed)Thức uống chào đónĂn sáng buffet và 01 bữa ăn tại nhà hàng SeashoreQuà mùa hè cho trẻ em: 01 voucher kem và 01 voucher bánh1 massage chân tại Hoa Dại SpaSử dụng hồ bơi, bãi biển, trò chơi trong nhà, công viên nướcXe bus đón tiễn từ bến tàu Cát Bà và bến tàu Beo (theo lịch trình)

* Không bao gồm:

Thuế và phí phục vụPhụ thu cuối tuần 550.000++ VND (thứ sáu/ thứ bảy)

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 04/09/2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ, Tết).

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hồ Tràm Resort Beach & Spa, Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu - “Hồ Tràm Hideaway”*

Giá: 2.236.000 VND/ 2 người.

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng hướng vườn.1 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gecko2 suất massage toàn thânSử dụng miễn phí sân tennis ban ngày, chèo thuyền kayaking và câu cá

* Điều kiện:

Nghỉ ít nhất 2 đêmPhụ thu: 322.500 VND/phòng/đêm (vào thứ 6 và thứ 7)

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng cho ngày lễ)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Grand Hotel Sài Gòn, Tp.HCM - “Trọn gói mùa hè”*

Giá: 252.64 USD++/ 2 người/ 2 đêm.

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm lưu trú với phòng Deluxe và buffet sáng hàng ngày1 phiếu ăn tối Tiệc nướng tự chọn tại Grand Cafe (Tầng thượng)Miễn phí đón sân bay về khách sạnGiảm giá 30% cho các dịch vụ Spa (đến 20/06/2012)

* Lưu ý: giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ 
Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Best Western Đà Lạt Plaza Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 2.900.000 VND Net/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Deluxe và 2 ngày buffet sáng tại nhà hàng City ParkTrang trí bó hoa hồng, 1 chai rượu vang Đà Lạt, trái cây và cánh hoa hồng trên giườngBữa ăn tối dưới ánh nến và nước uống cocktail trước bữa ăn tại nhà hàng City ParkĐưa đón sân bay (1 chiều)Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 30/11/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thị trấn sắc màu ở Buenos Aires, Argentina*

La Boca là 1 thị trấn nằm ở ngoại ô phía Đông Nam của thủ đô Buenos Aires, Argentina. Dù không nằm ở trung tâm nhưng La Boca luôn thu hút sự chú ý và được nhiều du khách tới viếng thăm bởi cả thị trấn nhỏ này đều ngập tràn trong sắc màu rực rỡ. Những ngôi nhà ở đây giống như những khối hộp nhiều màu sắc đặt cạnh nhau, tạo nên một bức tranh với đủ màu sắc, ngay cả những đồ vật trang trí trên phố cũng được sơn vẽ sặc sỡ khiến cả thị trấn trở nên sinh động và đầy ấn tượng. Đừng quên ghé thăm thị trấn đặc biệt này khi bạn đến Buenos Aires nhé :Smile: 


*Ayres Portenos Tango Suites*

Giá: từ 14$ - 41$/người (tùy loại phòng)

Khách sạn đẹp, vị trí ở trung tâm San Telmo, phòng sạch sẽ, phong cách trang trí ở mỗi phòng khá hài hước và vui nhộn, nhân viên ở đây rất hữu ích và thân thiện.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Parada Hostel*

Giá: từ 70$

Một lựa chọn cực kỳ tốt cho cả vị trí, phòng ốc và giá cả. Một điều là khách sạn không sử dụng máy điều hòa và thang máy, nên lưu ý khi chọn phòng. Nhiều bạn đi du lịch rất thích khách sạn này, tuy nhiên chỉ chọn nơi đây nếu bạn đang ở Agentina vào lạnh thôi nhé  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

